

Unix file security 2013 (z/OS) - tls
http://pic.dhe.ibm.com/infocenter/cicsts/v4r2/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.ibm.cics.ts.doc%2Fdfht5%2Ftopics%2Fdfht5_hfs.html
z&#x2F;OS
======
tls
I have always been impressed with the level of ibm's documentation. Aside from
the likes of ubuntu, arch, and my personal favorite: OpenBSD.

